# Rbp Shyness



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone have rbp 3"-5" that aren't scared of you, so when your arms in tank they'll come to you?


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Do mine count? Or am I out of the loop cause you already know.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well yes n no.yours count but, but I already know yours & everyone else that has my fish, are saying the same thing. Tons of posts sayn-my rbp are scared,skittish
n hide.most rbp get skittish at 3"(give or take)n stay that way for a minute. I think I'm on to something.I handfeed all my rbp from time they eat their first meal after bbs till sold.I know of 6 different people that have my fish, n none are skittish. & with the resent attack(lmao)on a fellow member, has me wondering what some of these fish are going to be like when they're 6"-8".


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the anser to that aswell they are not afraid to swim around my arm or hand when its in the tank not afraid to take food from the top or my hand. And get realy curiouse and riled when I walk by the tank.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

And the new ones seem to be a little more agro. Than the older ones.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

when im cleaning the tank i have to have my wife play blocker so they dont come into my area for a possible biteim not taking chances with them.and when my golds get bigger i guess im going to have to use a sheet of plastic there mean.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine are already 5-6 inches... I got 11 in a 75g ( working on what i need to get rid of, or change RBP's all together for something else). They are very bold though, I can only put my hand on the tank for a fraction of a second before they all swarm over to my arm to what my thoughts are to take a chunk out of it. So if I am grabbing deco out to Vaccum or anything I have to be in and out to not get bit. They all come towards me and swim in circles when I come in the room. The only thing that they dont like is when I turn out the lights at night, they start slamming into everything hard as hell when the lights go off. On they are fine with, they hate lights off. They act more like oscars for feeding time, they practically take the pellets out of my hand, and constantly splash me in the face with water before I can even throw a handful of pellets in quickly.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Mine are the typical skiddish kind (some days more then others) . If i could talk the wife into selling the four we have I would love to get some of yours bruner.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I think i mentioned this in another post but Its my opinion that batches from some piranha same species are more bold and meaner. At first I believed that the situation could be related to dogs and dog breeds. While some very friendly others are very protective. But after further thought it is said that pitbulls are only fight because they are trained to fight. So logic would say that the fish do have certain programmed responses to run but can possibly be "trained" or show different behavior with Bruner hand feeding them from fry.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

Bruner I wanted to get your opinion on a couple of things First i did a huge water change last night probably around 300 gallons at least. Today all my fish are hanging out at the top on the tank facing the back wall and not interested in food at all. Also I was thinking about putting mirror tint on the tank backwards so that the fish would only see more fish and maybe keep less inclined to fight.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A good line of game dawgs do not have to be trained to fight, game dawgs will fight litter mates before they're even weaned.its the laws that have changed n irresponsible owners breeding what should be unbreedable dawgs that produce dogs with human aggression,or no game. Anyhow IMO mirror tint isn't a good idea. I think seeing their reflexion will add stress.if you do mirror tint keep us imformed on the results. I'm not saying it won't work,n actually it might help. But I doubt it. IMO dark backs n dark sub works best for my situation. I prefer dark sub for ease of seeing uneaten food.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

shaneb said:


> Mine are the typical skiddish kind (some days more then others) . If i could talk the wife into selling the four we have I would love to get some of yours bruner.


Lol need me to talk to her for you?


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Criley said:


> The only thing that they dont like is when I turn out the lights at night, they start slamming into everything hard as hell when the lights go off. On they are fine with, they hate lights off.


Do you shut the lights off the same time every night? Or does it varry. And do you have a single light fixture or 2 on the tank? As Imo it is best to have your lights on a timer so they have a solid schedual. And if you have 2 light fixtures if you don't want to use a timer try shuting one off about a little while befor the other it may put them at ease. Than again your piranhas may be scared of the boogy man lol.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Mine are skitish with fast movements around the tank, but i hand feed my 4 inchers, so they cant be that skitish lol.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Yes I got "attacked"&#8230; bruner's fish are not common RBP&#8230; at least as not as I've read&#8230; I was hand feeding when I got bitt. As far as lights go&#8230; they are on when I want them to be on. I don't have tank lights, but the light in my room is pretty bright. They are pretty skittish for the first 20 min or so when I tur my lights on&#8230; but after that&#8230; watch out! The bite doesn't hurt much and it heals pretty quick. Mind you though&#8230; their teeth are sharp, and the attack will be fast&#8230; Still&#8230; I'm sick of chiclids


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

My old reds were fearless until about 3" then as if you flipped a switch they went SUPER SKITTISH!!

You're killing me Bruner as soon as I can setup my 125g after the wedding next year I'm driving to your house and picking up at least a dirty dozen from you!!!!!! You better still be breeding next year, if not I might have to move this wedding up, ROFL!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell I ship you some when your ready, not sayn your not welcome here. Just sayn.lol


----------

